# Ricevere in palio



## punfete

Salve a tutti,
mi sono appena imbattuto nella frase "chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio un _oggetto_" e... mi ha incuriosito. 
Fermo che "mettere in palio" è di uso comune, l'espressione "ricevere in palio", con il significato di "ricevere in premio", è accettabile/attestata?


----------



## violadaprile

Secondo me no.
Credo che derivi dall'uso pubblicitario di "fra tutti quelli che si abbonano entro il ... verrà messa in palio *una* copia gratis"!
Attento alle cose che sottoscrivi, di solito se dicono *in palio* significa che non riceverai proprio niente "perché, pur essendoti iscritto, non hai vinto!!"
E come lo controlli? 



PS intendo dire che *è un raggiro*!
Ti portano a porre l'attenzione sul "riceverà" e si cautelano con "in palio", come se fosse un'espressione normale. Alla fine, siccome non è un concorso a premi e nessuno controlla, nessuno riceve niente.
E se protesti, ti dicono "Peccato, signore! Non ha vinto!"


----------



## longplay

Palio significa anche "premio" e non solo "gara". Prego , "Farenheit 451" non si è ancora verificato: ci sono dizionari cartacei, a parte quelli del web !!!


----------



## violadaprile

Il palio è il premio della gara. Infatti si dice, propriamente, "il premio in palio".

Quando in questi contesti dicono "riceverà in palio" è per raggirare, facendo in modo che la gente pensi di ricevere un normale premio, che invece è a estrazione. È una formula che giuridicamente si chiama "ingannatoria", in quanto a una lettura superficiale sembrerebbe che il premio venga inviato comunque, per il solo fatto di aver rinnovato l'abbonamento entro una certa data. Invece è subordinato a un sorteggio, che nessuno controlla se viene fatto o meno. Quindi può anche essere fasullo. Anzi, di solito lo è.

I concorsi a premio sono regolate dalla legge, che provvede a controllare che ci siano i requisiti e che le estrazioni vengano fatte regolarmente. Cosa che evidentemente qui non è.

Ci sono anche persone che si fanno raggirare da qualunque cosa vedano scritto !!!


----------



## Youngfun

In effetti "ricevere in palio" anche a me confonde e mi fa pensare che lo riceverò sicuramente abbonandomi.
Invece "vincere in palio" già è più chiaro.


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> In effetti "ricevere in palio" anche a me confonde e mi fa pensare che lo riceverò sicuramente abbonandomi.
> Invece "vincere in palio" già è più chiaro.



Spiacente di dovermi ripetere, ma "palio" indica sia la gara , sia il premio: dipende da come si usa il termine . CFR: DIZIONARIO TRECCANI - "palio". Ciao. Mi sembra che nel
testo originario sia implicita o possa essere ritenuta implicita una specie di "estrazione" a sorte, a parte il contenuto "ingannevole" del messaggio.


----------



## violadaprile

Scusa, guarda su google cosa cita per "palio". E wikipedia neanche lo riporta (nel significato di premio) come disambiguazione.

Il significato ambiguo di palio passa inosservato leggendo il messaggio pubblicitario. Chiunque sarebbe convinto di ricevere il regalo, alla condizione di abbonarsi entro quella data.

Il fatto che nel messaggio venga usata la parola "palio" invece di "premio", di gran lunga più normale, la dice lunga sul contenuto.
E adesso proviamo a sottoscrivere st'abbonamento e vediamo cosa ci arriva ...
E poi, se a te non ti arriva niente, vagli a mostrare il Treccani


----------



## Youngfun

Per me "ricevere in palio" è ambiguo, perché potrebbe significare che è un premio per l'avvenuto abbonamento.
Già "vincere in palio" o "sarà estratto a sorte qlcs." è meno ambiguo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi pare che non abbiate preso in considerazione l'ipotesi più naturale e più plausibile e cioè che la frase sia stata semplicemente scritta in cattivo italiano.
In un concorso/promozione si può _mettere in palio_ un premio o una serie di premi, e questi ultimi possono _essere in palio_, oppure chi aderisce all'offerta/partecipa al concorso può _ricevere/aggiudicarsi/vincere uno dei premi in palio_.



> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/palio/
> 
> *c.* Per estens., _essere_, _mettere in palio_,  essere o mettere a disposizione dei vincitori di una gara sportiva, di  un concorso, di una lotteria, come premio o come risultato conseguibile:  _è in p_. _una coppa d’argento_; _era in p_. _il titolo europeo_; _sono stati messi in p_. _anche numerosi premî di consolazione_.



La formulazione "chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio ..." è, molto semplicemente, sbagliata. 

Ogni ragionamento sull'eventuale volontarietà a fini ingannevoli di una formulazione del genere mi sembra pura speculazione, non fosse altro che per la goffaggine del risultato: le pubblicità ingannevoli e le offerte truffaldine si servono di forme e formule molto più sottili e furbe di questo pastrocchio.


----------



## longplay

stella_maris_74 said:


> Mi pare che non abbiate preso in considerazione l'ipotesi più naturale e più plausibile e cioè che la frase sia stata semplicemente scritta in cattivo italiano.
> In un concorso/promozione si può _mettere in palio_ un premio o una serie di premi, e questi ultimi possono _essere in palio_, oppure chi aderisce all'offerta/partecipa al concorso può _ricevere/aggiudicarsi/vincere uno dei premi in palio_.
> 
> 
> 
> La formulazione "chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio ..." è, molto semplicemente, sbagliata.
> 
> Ogni ragionamento sull'eventuale volontarietà a fini ingannevoli di una formulazione del genere mi sembra pura speculazione, non fosse altro che per la goffaggine del risultato: le pubblicità ingannevoli e le offerte truffaldine si servono di forme e formule molto più sottili e furbe di questo pastrocchio.



Perfetto. Solo un chiarimento. Chi vince il palio di siena, vince il premio o la gara ? Mi sembra che il Treccani ammetta entrambe le accezioni. O ho letto male? Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

longplay said:


> Perfetto. Solo un chiarimentoer esempio, chi vince il palio di siena,vince la gara o vince il premio? Mi sembra che il Treccani ammetta entrambe le accezioni. O ho
> letto male ?



Temo che questo esempio non c'entri niente con il quesito iniziale. Vincere* il *Palio di Siena, dove "palio" è sia il drappo da conquistare sia la gara stessa, è cosa totalmente diversa dal "*ricevere in *palio" posto alla nostra attenzione da Punfete.


----------



## longplay

stella_maris_74 said:


> Temo che questo esempio non c'entri niente con il quesito iniziale. Vincere* il *Palio di Siena, dove "palio" è sia il drappo da conquistare sia la gara stessa, è cosa totalmente diversa dal "*ricevere in *palio" posto alla nostra attenzione da Punfete.



D'accordo, però la mia attenzione era "scivolata d'ala" verso il senso della parola palio che mi sembrava che alcuni intendessero solo come "premio",a volte, e,altre volte,
solo come "gara" (cfr post da 5 a 7,se non erro)..


----------



## violadaprile

stella_maris_74 said:


> La formulazione "chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio ..." è, molto semplicemente, sbagliata.
> 
> Ogni ragionamento sull'eventuale volontarietà a fini ingannevoli di una formulazione del genere mi sembra pura speculazione, non fosse altro che per la goffaggine del risultato: le pubblicità ingannevoli e le offerte truffaldine si servono di forme e formule molto più sottili e furbe di questo pastrocchio.



No stella
Avresti ragione se la frase citata da punfete fosse l'unica.
Ma negli ultimi anni l'ho vista spesso riportata in pubblicità su foglietti e giornalacci di ogni tipo. È uno stratagemma che sta avendo successo evidentemente.

La formulazione è "volutamente" sbagliata
Basta qualche lettura ad "Altroconsumo", oltre che al Treccani, per verificare.


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> No stella
> Avresti ragione se la frase citata da punfete fosse l'unica.
> Ma negli ultimi anni l'ho vista spesso riportata in pubblicità su foglietti e giornalacci di ogni tipo. È uno stratagemma che sta avendo successo evidentemente.
> 
> La formulazione è "volutamente" sbagliata
> Basta qualche lettura ad "Altroconsumo", oltre che al Treccani, per verificare.


Volutamente o no E' SBAGLIATO, come dice la nostra moderatrice !!


----------



## violadaprile

longplay said:


> Volutamente o no E' SBAGLIATO, come dice la nostra moderatrice !!


Bene, e dopo queste elucubrazioni sul giusto o sbagliato è emerso:
un giro di truffe, o meglio, di tentate truffe nei confronti degli acquirenti ma anche con possibili implicazioni in tutta la catena distributiva editoriale, coinvolti o complici gli edicolanti, che si fa?
Ci limitiamo a dire "il testo è sbagliato?" e via? ce ne andiamo a dormire belli sereni?


----------



## giginho

Suvvia ragazzi.....non esageriamo!

"Riceverà in palio" non è una truffa, semmai si limita alla pubblicità ingannevole. Potrebbe configurarsi, come ulteriore fattispecie, la concorrenza sleale, ma per la truffa ci vuole ben altro! Secondo il 640 cp il truffato deve avere un danno patrimoniale generato da raggiri e artifici messi in atto dal "truffante". 

Ciò non toglie che ricevere in palio secondo il buon costume letterario e il buon gusto che contraddistingue l'orecchio italiano non è accettabile (a mio modestissimo parere)


----------



## Nunou

..."_chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio un oggetto"..._concordo con Stella, è una maniera sbagliata di scrivere "ricevere un oggetto messo in palio". Ad ogni modo, si specifica "può ricevere" e non si scrive "_riceverà_", "in palio" specifica ulteriormente la possibilità e non la certezza. 
A mio avviso, la situazione di "volontà di trasmettere un messaggio ingannevole" non è contemplabile in questo caso e se qualcuno lo interpreta diversamente da quello che è la colpa è solo sua, della sua ignoranza, scarsa attenzione o delle sue false speranze*. D'accordo, si può anche giocare su queste cose ma resta il fatto che ognuno di noi è (almeno in parte) responsabile dell'interpretazione di questo tipo di messaggi.


*P.S.: Viola, ovviamente non mi sto riferendo a te ma alla gente in generale!


----------



## violadaprile

Nunou said:


> ..."_chi si abbona entro il 12 può ricevere in palio un oggetto"..._concordo con Stella, è una maniera sbagliata di scrivere "ricevere un oggetto messo in palio". Ad ogni modo, si specifica "può ricevere" e non si scrive "_riceverà_", "in palio" specifica ulteriormente la possibilità e non la certezza.
> A mio avviso, la situazione di "volontà di trasmettere un messaggio ingannevole" non è contemplabile in questo caso e se qualcuno lo interpreta diversamente da quello che è la colpa è solo sua, della sua ignoranza, scarsa attenzione o delle sue false speranze*. D'accordo, si può anche giocare su queste cose ma resta il fatto che ognuno di noi è (almeno in parte) responsabile dell'interpretazione di questo tipo di messaggi.
> 
> 
> *P.S.: Viola, ovviamente non mi sto riferendo a te ma alla gente in generale!



Ovvio, cara Nunou, sono io che ho sollevato il problema 
Però non sono d'accordo con voi.
È vero che la gente è "baucca", come direbbe Voga. Ma è proprio per questo che esistono leggi a tutela del consumatore e nessuna legge che dice che "*chi è scemo paga*". Anzi.
Abbiamo un Garante che tutela proprio da questo. Se non ci fosse pubblicità ingannevole, e gente che ci casca continuamente, non sarebbe affatto necessario. O no?

Garante della Concorrenza e del Mercato - sezione Pubblicità Ingannevole:
https://www.google.it/search?aq=1&o...rome&ie=UTF-8&q=pubblicità+ingannevole+esempi

PS In genere per violazioni come queste sono le Associazioni dei Consumatori che si muovono. In genere la spuntano. Ecco alcuni esempi.
http://www.po.camcom.it/doc/consuma/esempubl.pdf

Ed ecco qua proprio il nostro caso, colpevoli alcune grosse società fra cui la Telecom, Vodafon e Wind.
_L’Antitrust ha giudicato il primo messaggio in chiaro contrasto con l’*art. 26, lett. h) del codice del consumo* che proibisce di pubblicizzare premi come fossero già vinti se invece è previsto  il versamento di denaro da parte dei partecipanti. Nel caso in esame, il messaggio (e la stessa denominazione del sito) *lasciano intendere che l’utente abbia già ottenuto un premio mentre nella realtà deve preliminarmente sottoscrivere un abbonamento*.
_http://www.assoutenti.it/articolo.asp?sez=99&art=386

Il punto fondamentale per cui non potremmo fare niente, non è perché io ho torto, ma perché non sappiamo niente del messaggio citato da punfete. Altrimenti qualche Associazione Consumatori potrebbe essere mobilitata. Comunque potrebbe essere già stato fatto. Perciò amen.


----------



## giginho

Cari tutti,

la formulazione corretta della frase in oggetto sarebbe:

*Tra coloro che si abboneranno entro il 12 sarà messo in palio un oggetto*

La formulazione scelta dai pubblicitari è volutamente ingannevole e proprio per questo ho parlato di concorrenza sleale (art. 2598 cc, se non ricordo male).

Questo è il mio modestissimo parere, di più non so


----------



## VogaVenessian

Brava Viola, condivido tutto, compreso "... È vero che la gente è "baucca", come direbbe Voga."


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Voga 
Siamo davanti a un vero "descanta-baucchi", non credi? 


> la formulazione corretta della frase in oggetto sarebbe:
> *Tra coloro che si abboneranno entro il 12 sarà messo in palio un oggetto
> *La formulazione scelta dai pubblicitari è volutamente ingannevole e proprio per questo ho parlato di concorrenza sleale (art. 2598 cc, se non ricordo male).



Sì, però c'è di peggio.
*Usare la parola "palio"*, di per sè ingannatoria, *consente a questi signori di svicolare dalla normativa relativa alle "operazioni a premio" e ai "concorsi a premio"*. Dove non solo sono previsti controlli ma addirittura si prevede il versamento di una cauzione al Ministero per tutta la durata del concorso.
Vedi un po' ... 
http://www.rn.camcom.it/regolazione-del-mercato/concorsi-a-premi
Una bella segnalazione alla finanza, visto che siamo in epoche di trasparenza, ma visto anche che i finanzieri non hanno occhi migliori dei nostri e a volte le cose sfuggono proprio (soprattutto se sono confezionate apposta per sfuggire), non ci starebbe male ...


----------



## giginho

Il mio dubbio è:

Le estrazioni a sorte (mettere in palio tra chi chiama entro 5 nanosecondi) e concorso a premi non sono cose diverse?

Inizio a far confusione....


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:



> *Nonostante la regola, costantemente reiterata e che chiediamo a tutti di rispettare, preveda che si risponda senza divagazioni alle domande poste da chi inizia il filone, pare che molti non riescano a contenere la divagazione.
> L'andare volutamente e inutilmente fuori tema è una mancanza di considerazione degli usi del forum e una mancanza di rispetto verso chi pone la questione iniziale.
> 
> La discussione è ora chiusa.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

